# Favorite Browser



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

*Favorite Browser*​
*Favorite Browser?*

Stock610.00%Opera Mobile/ Mini610.00%Dolphin Browser/ Mini3151.67%Miren58.33%Xscope711.67%Skyfire00.00%Other58.33%


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Just wondering what peoples favorite/ most used browser for the Bionic is. Vote!


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Dolphin HD!


----------



## Flazell (Oct 13, 2011)

I currently use Dolphin mini, but I have used Dolphin HD in the past. Both are great and IMO the best browser available.

Swyped from my LIBERATED BEASTLY BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Nekro (Jun 23, 2011)

I have beeb using Miren Browser, not bad.


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

Been using Dolphin HD since my OG Droid, never any problems and super fast. Tried a couple of the others and just didn't like the features in them as much as Dolphin.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

The ability to easily change the user agent is the main reason I prefer Dolphin HD, others aren't easy to change or the change is temporary.


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> Dolphin HD!


Same. Love it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

I got hooked on the Miren browser towards the end of my time with my DX and have not looked back. Have had 0 issues with it on the bionic and it is fast, easy bookmarks and since I flash a lot I can back it up and restore it with all my bookmarks in place.


----------



## boomerod (Oct 17, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> Dolphin HD!


Yep, and for me, the most useful feature is the Exit option. It's the one thing I can't stand about the stock browser.


----------



## boomerod (Oct 17, 2011)

boomerod said:


> Yep, and for me, the most useful feature is the Exit option. It's the one thing I can't stand about the stock browser.


--Edit--

Just tried out Miren and now it's my favorite...had to switch votes.


----------



## gloster (Oct 10, 2011)

I prefer xscope. It has much of the functionality of Dolphin, e.g. easy and permanent user agent assignment per site, plus it is fast and has a very clean unobtrusive interface.


----------



## nelsont509 (Oct 19, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> Dolphin HD!


+1


----------



## jay-droid65 (Oct 5, 2011)

Opera has been my browser of late. Very fast and menu buttons are large, easy to touch for those with large hands.


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

gloster said:


> I prefer xscope. It has much of the functionality of Dolphin, e.g. easy and permanent user agent assignment per site, plus it is fast and has a very clean unobtrusive interface.


I like xscope and bought (pretty sure) when on og, but the speed, no crashes weird redraws etc, and addons like pdf and screen capture on dolphin really have won me over for use on the Bionic.

I may not have used xscope though ao aome of the weirdness on og may not occur on a beefier phone (god rest my og's soul)


----------



## lrs421 (Jul 9, 2011)

Dolphin Browser HD is what I've used for over a year. Fast and feature rich.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

I must say I vote for Opera Mobile. Full desktop browsing and its the fastest I have seen.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> I must say I vote for Opera Mobile. Full desktop browsing and its the fastest I have seen.


How do you get it in desktop mode, and how do you set it as default? That's the only reason I never use opera.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

eraursls1984 said:


> How do you get it in desktop mode, and how do you set it as default? That's the only reason I never use opera.


Open up Opera mobile hit the opera "o" opening the menu->settings->advanced->user agent.

To set it as a default once installed just access a link from your email/ internet through the stock or other browser and when it pops up the menu of the different browsers just select the box at the bottom for default then click the opera browser in the pop up.


----------



## nosit1 (Oct 13, 2011)

I've always been impartial to Dolphin, first thing I've used and the only. I've used xScope before, but it just wasn't working for my tastes.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

See I liked dolphin on my OG droid i had, but now that I have a phone that can handle something that isnt a webkit build I would prefer to. All these 3rd parties are all the same stock browser just re skinned. Only different ones are opera mobile, and firefox using a gecko base. I wish google chrome was officially on board. that would be sweet... i am sure all in good time.


----------



## Godrik1210 (Aug 22, 2011)

Ninesky is the best I've ever used


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> Open up Opera mobile hit the opera "o" opening the menu->settings->advanced->user agent.
> 
> To set it as a default once installed just access a link from your email/ internet through the stock or other browser and when it pops up the menu of the different browsers just select the box at the bottom for default then click the opera browser in the pop up.


I was asking how to set desktop mode as default, sorry I didn't clarify.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

eraursls1984 said:


> I was asking how to set desktop mode wd default, sorry I didn't clarify.


WD default?


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> WD default?


That was supposed to be "as default" I'm just another victim of spell check.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

eraursls1984 said:


> That was supposed to be "as default" I'm just another victim of spell check.


Open up Opera mobile hit the opera "o" opening the menu->settings->advanced->user agent -> select desktop


----------



## sahaya (Dec 3, 2011)

google Chrome is the best browser. its the fastest web browser and even i open several tabs the browser didnt get crashed. it download speed is very high. when i first downloaded it, my internet browsing was running at a lighting speed, i even checked my speed ScanMySpeed.com and it was normal 5Mbps too, i was using firefox which chocked my browsing capabilities . the add ons and plugins of chrome are easy to install.


----------



## cyberLURKER (Jul 25, 2011)

sahaya said:


> google Chrome is the best browser. its the fastest web browser and even i open several tabs the browser didnt get crashed. it download speed is very high. when i first downloaded it, my internet browsing was running at a lighting speed, i even checked my speed ScanMySpeed.com and it was normal 5Mbps too, i was using firefox which chocked my browsing capabilities . the add ons and plugins of chrome are easy to install.


+ 1 chrome is it


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

sahaya said:


> google Chrome is the best browser. its the fastest web browser and even i open several tabs the browser didnt get crashed. it download speed is very high. when i first downloaded it, my internet browsing was running at a lighting speed, i even checked my speed ScanMySpeed.com and it was normal 5Mbps too, i was using firefox which chocked my browsing capabilities . the add ons and plugins of chrome are easy to install.


I wasent aware chrome had a fully functional mobile browser


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

Dolphin HD is a big battery hog. Especially with streaming video. I like having a secondary browser set to desktop and it works well for that.

Opera's double tap text-zoom can't be beat - Love it! However, the stock browser with the app 'download all files' is what I like the most. Its the best on battery IMO.


----------



## jay-droid65 (Oct 5, 2011)

What else I love about Opera is when selecting txt, or a field, if u inadvertently touch 2 separate fields, they will automatically zoom to make your selection easier. It's almost impossible to make a wrong selection. Awesome! If you dont have tiny hands and laser accuracy, this is extremely handy.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Nursefag68 (Dec 5, 2011)

Boat browser ,clean and fast !


----------



## dotson817 (Sep 23, 2011)

Nursefag68 said:


> Boat browser ,clean and fast !


+1


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

See one of the thing i LOVE about opera is the full desktop mode. Its not just the fact it has a desktop mode, but it does it better than any other one I have tried.


----------



## Flazell (Oct 13, 2011)

sahaya said:


> google Chrome is the best browser. its the fastest web browser and even i open several tabs the browser didnt get crashed. it download speed is very high. when i first downloaded it, my internet browsing was running at a lighting speed, i even checked my speed ScanMySpeed.com and it was normal 5Mbps too, i was using firefox which chocked my browsing capabilities . the add ons and plugins of chrome are easy to install.


I thought they didn't make chrome for Android yet? I looked in the market place and they have something called "fake google chrome"


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Flazell said:


> I thought they didn't make chrome for Android yet? I looked in the market place and they have something called "fake google chrome"


I remember there was a hack I saw/heard about a while back for google chrome. I know it had a lot of issues since it wasn't a mobile platform browser. I believe it was over on the XDA forums.

Other than that Goggle Chrome is not available to phones, yet...


----------

